# Je te vois venir avec ton air innocent



## Schrodinger's_Cat

Salut,

Je voudrais traduire: *Je te vois venir avec ton air innocent.*

Est-ce ... Ti vedo venire con l'aria innocente?


----------



## underhouse

Ti vedo venire con la tua aria innocente?


----------



## Freigeist

Un'altra proposta: "Ti devo arrivare con quella tua aria innocente..." Credo che così si aggiunga un po' di enfasi sul fatto che la persona in questione sembra innocente, ma non lo è...


----------



## Necsus

Freigeist said:


> Un'altra proposta: "Ti *vedo* arrivare con quella tua aria innocente..." Credo che così si aggiunga un po' di enfasi sul fatto che la persona in questione sembra innocente, ma non lo è...


----------



## Schrodinger's_Cat

Grazie tante a tutti per il vostro aiuto!

J'aimerais traduire *Ne fais pas l'innocent, je sais que tu es au courant de toute l'histoire.*

Est-ce ... Non fare l'innocente, so che sei al corrente di tutta la storia ?


----------



## Freigeist

Necsus said:


> Originally Posted by *Freigeist*
> Un'altra proposta: "Ti *vedo* arrivare con quella tua aria innocente..." Credo che così si aggiunga un po' di enfasi sul fatto che la persona in questione sembra innocente, ma non lo è...


Ops! Sarà che sto diventando dislessica? 
Merci, Necsus!


----------



## underhouse

BenVitale said:


> Grazie tante a tutti per il vostro aiuto!
> 
> J'aimerais traduire *Ne fais pas l'innocent, je sais que tu es au courant de toute l'histoire.*
> 
> Est-ce ... Non fare l'innocente, so che sei al corrente di tutta la storia ?


 
Penso che direi:

_Non fare il finto tonto, so che sei al corrente di tutta la storia!_


----------



## matoupaschat

underhouse said:


> Penso che direi:
> 
> _Non fare il finto tonto, so che sei al corrente di tutta la storia!_


 
 . Anch'io direi cosí, ma con la differenza che a me ci sarebbe voluta un'ora intera per ritrovarla in un lontano meandro della mia (labile) memoria  .


----------

